# Sole a catinelle: il nuovo film di Checco Zalone



## admin (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Checco Zalone*, dopo gli incassi record fatti registrare da "Che bella giornata e "Cado dalle nuvole", sta per tornare al Cinema con il suo *terzo film*: "*Sole a catinelle*". Il Film è stato scritto dallo stesso Zalone e dal fedele Gennaro Nunziante che farà anche il regista. Il *casting* per la ricerca dei nuovi volti che lavoreranno insieme a Zalone nel film si aprirà lunedì a Roma. La pellicola racconterà la storia, contemporanea, di un padre e un figlio. Le scene saranno girate tutte tra il *Sud e la Toscana*. Sole a catinelle *uscirà nella prossima stagione cinematografica*.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Gennaio 2013)

Possibile che in Italia siam capaci di far uscire solo Ste boiate?


----------



## Gekyn (16 Gennaio 2013)

I francesi esce quasi amici mentre in Italia sole a catinelle.....


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Quando esce?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Possibile che in Italia siam capaci di far uscire solo Ste boiate?



Dai, io pensavo che fosse tipo un orrendo cinepanettone, ma non è poi cosi male secondo me. Sono filmini leggeri e carini.


----------



## juventino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Possibile che in Italia siam capaci di far uscire solo Ste boiate?



.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2013)

A me i due di Zalone non sono dispiaciuti. Ovviamente, anche io sono per il grande cinema, ma più di due risate me le sono fatte. Secondo me c'è molto ma molto di peggio!


----------



## Livestrong (16 Gennaio 2013)

... Mah!


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me i due di Zalone non sono dispiaciuti. Ovviamente, anche io sono per il grande cinema, ma più di due risate me le sono fatte. Secondo me c'è molto ma molto di peggio!



Esatto, questo sostengo  è meglio di quello che si pensi prima di guardali


----------



## BB7 (16 Gennaio 2013)

"Che bella giornata" è anche carino come film. Sicuramente c'è molto ma molto di peggio in Italia


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

piuttosto che i soliti idioti guardo checco zalone senza pensarci un attimo!!sarà un film stupido ma a me fa ridere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me i due di Zalone non sono dispiaciuti. Ovviamente, anche io sono per il grande cinema, ma più di due risate me le sono fatte. Secondo me c'è molto ma molto di peggio!


D'accordo, è chiaro che non vadano presi come grandi film le produzioni di Zalone, un film per fare due risate ci sta e Zalone secondo me li sa fare in questo senso.


----------



## francylomba (16 Gennaio 2013)

do' ragione ai parecchi che dicono che certo non fa' filmoni ma sono film carini da serata sul divano .. 
certo che i suoi atteggiamenti mi fanno morire dal ridere ..


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

I film di Checco non sono male,sono carini,divertenti,per farsi 4 risate,rispetto a roba squallida come i solidi idioti e i cinepanettoni.


----------



## sheva90 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Grande ... Risate gaantite


----------



## smallball (17 Gennaio 2013)

comicita' molto acuta e divertente,i primi 2 film son stati veramente belli


----------



## aklos (17 Gennaio 2013)

Massì infatti...sono originali e simpatici...2 risate non si negano mai


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Gennaio 2013)

L'ultimo film Che Bella Giornata mi è piaciuto moltissimo. Lo vedrò sicuramente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E' vero non è un grande attore, ma almeno fa film guardabili e fa ridere senza dire sempre c azzo pija'n c ulo per tutta la durata del film come i soliti idioti (che alla fine non è neanche colpa loro, ma di quei 2milioni che li ha guardati nelle sale e mi ci metto pure io in mezzo). Solo perchè il cinema comico non è più quello di De Sica (Vittorio) e Sordi, non bisogna mica scartarlo del tutto.


----------

